# Latte art trouble shooting



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

If your rosetta comes out thin and leggy like this, don't alter your pouring technique, all you need to do is add a little more foam next time!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

End result still looks good no matter whether it's in a video about how it shouldn't look!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm liking your videos, really shows that great microfoam and latte art is capable with even the smallest machines, a Classic in this case. I was never anywhere near that level (still not now with any consistency) with the Classic.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I'm liking your videos, really shows that great microfoam and latte art is capable with even the smallest machines, a Classic in this case. I was never anywhere near that level (still not now with any consistency) with the Classic.


Thank you for saying! I put the Silvia wand on my Classic which is better than the standard.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Still fecking hate you Epic

Can you post one showing your microfoaming technique?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> Can you post one showing your microfoaming technique?


+1

Wot he said!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> +1
> 
> Wot he said!


Hahaha! Thanks a bunch!

See if this helps - skip forward to 3 minutes to the milk foaming. If it's not much help let me know and I'll make one just on the milk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Epic_Espresso said:


> Hahaha! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> See if this helps - skip forward to 3 minutes to the milk foaming. If it's not much help let me know and I'll make one just on the milk


this doesn't load for me


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> this doesn't load for me


Does for me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Video working fine via tapatalk for me boots.

Just re-watched the milk frothing part. "Now that is EPIC!" Looks dead simple in the video but despite numerous attempts to replicate, I don't seem to be able to get a really good vortex/whirlwind going.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Does for me


Does for me now . Epic


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I get the same sound but can't get the same effect in the cup, looks like shiny paint but is either too thin or too thick Coffee tastes nice so not all bad

Cheers Epic


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Video working fine via tapatalk for me boots.
> 
> Just re-watched the milk frothing part. "Now that is EPIC!" Looks dead simple in the video but despite numerous attempts to replicate, I don't seem to be able to get a really good vortex/whirlwind going.


Sometimes the best position seems to change. Try changing the angle of your jug slightly and moving it around to get the wand nearer to/further from the edge.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> I get the same sound but can't get the same effect in the cup, looks like shiny paint but is either too thin or too thick Coffee tastes nice so not all bad
> 
> Cheers Epic


The more milk you have, the more you'll need to stretch the milk. if you stretch a small amount of milk the same as a fuller jug, the foam will be thicker like for a cappuccino. Try sinking the wand under the surface sooner


----------

